# flushing



## Shmoe345 (Jun 16, 2009)

How do I know when I should be flushing my DWC? I know its 1 week before harvest, but say I want the trichomes to be 50% clear and 50% cloudy. Once the trichomes have reached the 50/50 do I start the flush?  Will they continue to turn during the flush? I know not!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello Shmoe345 

This is a question for the hydro section, not the harvesting section 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=5

eace:


----------



## BBFan (Jun 17, 2009)

Yo Shmoe-
People believe that flushing gets rid of the "Chemical" taste in the finished product.  (That's why I add grape juice for the last 2 weeks-jk).  Your trichs will continue to "ripen" whether or not you flush.  So if you choose to flush and you think you only have a week left, then do it now!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 17, 2009)

how do you flush  a Hydro  plant..its all ready soaking in water:rofl:


----------



## Shmoe345 (Jun 17, 2009)

You go with plain filtered ph'd water for the last week or so with out any nutes.  Atleast, that's my understanding of it.


----------



## Shmoe345 (Jun 17, 2009)

Unless its not considered flushing when your dealing with hydroponics?


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 17, 2009)

Don't mind 4U2--he's pulling your leg.

Flushing is one of those things that can get people banned around here, so some of the less serious of us around here kinda make jokes about it.  Like molassas, LEDs, cursing...

Obviously, if the jury is totally hung on something like flushing, do what you want then change out next time and see if *you* see a difference.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 17, 2009)

Shmoe345 said:
			
		

> How do I know when I should be flushing my DWC? I know its 1 week before harvest, but say I want the trichomes to be 50% clear and 50% cloudy. Once the trichomes have reached the 50/50 do I start the flush?  Will they continue to turn during the flush? I know not!



This is what I do:

I look at my trics with a pocket microscope, when they are getting close, I start thinking. Should I flush or shouldn't I flush, at this point I try to find my strain flowering length and antedotes ie: fast finisher.(Which you already know ie. _1 week before harvest_)
Once finding out that I may have only a week to 10 days, I start weighing my options. To flush or not to flush? This brain activity commences to last all day, till I look at my trics with my pocket microscope again. This is repeated numerous times throughout the day. Till finally after procrastinating and wasting many brain cells with this debate, _I just do it._

And this is how I do it. I have never noticed any difference in the quality of said product if I flushed a day early or so. Or a day late.

And I am :fly::fly: so here grab this :bong1: and procrasinate some more.
:bolt::bong2:


----------

